
IAC Buys Into Fitness Social Network DailyBurn - pchristensen
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/20/iac-dailyburn/
======
pchristensen
After listening to Harry Lin talk about Evite (owned by IAC), this doesn't
sounds like an acquisition I'd be excited to be part of.

<http://mixergy.com/evite-harry-lin/>

